# bash bug fix for archived releases



## dennyp (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi guys,

Shot in the dark here. We are still on very, very old flavours of FreeBSD (5 and 6 mostly). Although I am in favour of removing bash from our internet-facing servers given bash shell is not required for most applications or users, I'd still like to explore all avenues. Do you think there is a hope in hell of seeing a bash bug fix for those archived releases?

Cheers,
DP


----------



## SirDice (Sep 30, 2014)

dennyp said:
			
		

> Do you think there is a hope in hell of seeing a bash bug fix for those archived releases?


None whatsoever. They're End of Life for a reason. Those versions actually have far bigger holes in them, in the base OS. And those are never going to be fixed either.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 30, 2014)

You could download Bash sources and try to compile them on those systems, but getting off FreeBSD < 8 sounds like a much, much better plan.


----------

